# Running or Fitness?



## Terinas (Apr 7, 2016)

I want to start to sport active but i dont know which one of this... So please give me your opinion and say why?


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 8, 2016)

Can't run..limp run..get that bike, smoke many billies, music, wicked ride.


----------



## ticklykayak (May 23, 2016)

Running, I think it's the most effective workout.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 25, 2016)

That's why it's good to be a beast.


----------



## qwizoking (May 25, 2016)

you need both?
i assume by fitness you mean working out? please expand..
as running and fitness go hand in hand to an extent


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 27, 2016)

Cut short on running with this titanium left leg..that's why I ride..simply getting out is more workout.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 8, 2016)

swimming is the superior exercise. work your whole body and zero impact. the zero impact thing might not mean shit to most, but it will when you are 40 and played sports most of those 40 years lol. i used to play a lot of hockey and run like a champ, but have switched it up to kayaking/stand up paddleboarding/mountain biking/swimming. if i feel the need for contact i rock out some krav maga and bjj, they are still my guilty pleasure.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 8, 2016)

Stamina or muscle?


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 9, 2016)

Stamina AND muscle..


----------

